# If you have the Sony PRS-350 in pink



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I have looked and looked for a decalgirl skin that would coordinate with all that pink but not be _so pink._ I finally found one and ordered. I got Wonder Blossom. I love it.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Someone Nameless said:


> I have looked and looked for a decalgirl skin that would go with coordinate with all that pink but not be _so pink._ I finally found one and ordered. I got Wonder Blossom. I love it.


Thanks for the suggestion. That skin is really pretty and definitely would tone down the bright pink. Are you still using your OBERON journal with your Sony? Pictures of your ensemble would be great.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I change up all the time.    Right now it is in the cover that came with it.  I've ordered a new case but it hasn't arrived yet.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Someone Nameless said:


> I change up all the time.  Right now it is in the cover that came with it. I've ordered a new case but it hasn't arrived yet.


It's always fun to get a new case. I'm thinking of getting a new case for my Nook Color, but I really like having the zippered case because it holds all of my micro sd cards. What case have you ordered for your Sony?


----------



## StaceyHH (Sep 13, 2010)

I have lil red from Decalgirl. It looks good! Not sure why I decided to get the pink sony when I knew I was just going to skin it.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

StaceyHH said:


> I have lil red from Decalgirl. It looks good! Not sure why I decided to get the pink sony when I knew I was just going to skin it.


I actually wanted the silver SOny350, but at the time, the silver 350 cost just as much without a cover as the pink one did including the Breast Cancer Awareness cover. I planned to put a skin on it, but just never did. I guess I had better head on over to Decalgirl and decide on my skin. LOL


----------



## pomtroll (Oct 5, 2010)

*I originally wanted the pink but only silver was available at the time. So I got it. Now I have the pink (when it came on sale at B&H) & really like the color. It is not actually pink but more a deep raspberry.

I hear some Borders are selling 350s for $108. And Best Buy has them for $129 on clearance. Don't know if they plan on discontinuing Sony or if Sony is going to come out with something new soon.*


----------

